# Tomy 18" radius turns



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Heard there were prototypes somewhere -- are these happening sometime soon or not? Who distributes Tomy track here in the U.S.? who can I call. I gotta know. I am tweaked for an 18" radius turn :roll: 

Anyone have anything to report???????????

'Doba


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

'Doba: The 18" Tomy compatible curves are being put together by an enterprising individual not associated with Tomy. I believe the person responsible is Dan Esposito at [email protected]. I saw the prototypes at the Richfield, OH show last fall and the fit looked really good.

All Tomy HO race products distributed in the US come through Racemasters, Inc.

Racemasters, Inc. 
5544 Vista Del Dia
Anaheim Hills, CA 92807
Phone Number 714.974.7172 
Fax Number 714.998.7712

They are the ones that distribute Tomy products to hobby shops, both online and brick & morter.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks for the reply -- I am going to e-mail Dan Esposito and see if I can find anything out :thumbsup: 

'Doba


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I thought, once upon a time, 21''s were in the works?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

From what I've heard the 21" Tomy compatible turns are on hold until the Tyco compatible turns sell in volume. I guess the guy has a warm spot for Tyco (go figure) so now the Tomy crowd will just have to wait.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Not only does he have a warm spot for tyco, he has an investment in the track pieces and wants to move them and free up his money. Smart, if you ask me. 
(I really like the tyco pieces, BTW)


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

But is that actually working?

What curves were made for Tyco, and were they ever available from Tyco way back when?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Aftermarket Curves*

This group made the 15" and 6" curves for Tyco/Mattel track. Here's a link to see them:

http://www.jaysraceplace.com

Tyco did make 6" curves, but only in 1/4 sections. If you look around the net real good, you _may_ find some. Tyco never made 15" curves.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I have a few of the tyco 15" & 6" aftermarket curves. Very nice quality fit and finish. They even made a couple design improvements. 
I can only assume the 18" tomy pieces are of same quality... 

GP


----------



## Turbo880Kawasak (Feb 9, 2005)

bought the 18 in turns right after new year love them :thumbsup:
the quality is outstanding 
if they make 21 in turns would buy them also
Bought them from Jays Race Place Eb-y Store
Eb-ay store Jays Raceplace 
they are listed on his website bottom of page below
$13.95 A Pair ...4 Pair Minimum Purchase + Shipping
Jays Race Place TOMY AFX parts 
My track 4x16-4 lane trackmate 0-30V 10a power supply







[/IMG] 
P Jug


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

thats a nice track 
does he make 18 inch tyco turns


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

oh and what is the smallest radius turn you have on that layout


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

okracer, no Tyco 18's yet. Tomy makes a 3" hairpin. They are an aquired taste. It takes some practice to get used to.


----------



## Turbo880Kawasak (Feb 9, 2005)

okracer said:


> oh and what is the smallest radius turn you have on that layout


there is a total of 10- 9 in 1/8 turns 
here is the layout of the track (outside lane )starting from the back left straight
could someone figure out lap legnth for me please add in inside lanes
would be appreicated ( thank you in advance) Paul

1 - 9 straight
9 -15 straight
1 - 9 straight
2- 18 1/8r right turn
1- 9 straight
2- 18 1/8r right turn
1 - 6 straight
1 -15 straight
2- 15 1/8r right turn
3- 12 1/8r right turn
1- 6 straight
3- 12 1/8r left turn
2- 9 1/8r left turn
9 -15 straight
1- 9 straight
1- 3 straight
4- 15 1/8r left turn
3 -15 straight
1- 9 1/8r left turn
1 -15 straight
1- 12 1/8r right turn
2-15 straight
3- 12 1/8r right turn
1- 9 straight
1- 12 1/8r right turn
1- 9 straight
6-15 straight
2- 18 1/8r right turn
1- 9 straight
2- 18 1/8r right turn


> Tomy makes a 3" hairpin


never tried the hairpin the 6 in turns are tough enough
have them on my portable track make for a diffrent driving style
here is my 36x80 portable track 
it gave me the practice i need for wiring my big track








[/IMG]


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Turbo880Kawasak - now that's my kind of track. It looks very very fast. I'd expect 3.5 second lap times on that without breaking too much of a sweat. I like it.


----------

